# Never thought it would get this high



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

Three months ago I was 4.59


----------



## 1.5xorbust (Nov 22, 2017)

Look what happens when you quit giving away water and candy.


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Look what happens when you quit giving away water and candy.


Right, I don't give chit these days! Lol.


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

What? No self reflection for the new folks to glean from? 

What a weird, narcissistic post...


----------



## Dice Man (May 21, 2018)

Nothing strange.
I went from 4.5 to 4.95


----------



## Mista T (Aug 16, 2017)

I thought I warned you about letting your brother drive in your place.... I mean, it's good for your rating, but you're gonna get in trouble...


----------



## FormerTaxiDriver♧ (Apr 5, 2018)

I'm doing Doordash in the afternoons, in contrast to Uber Eats. Need to keep those ratings in check too!

I read somewhere, that texting the customer at pickup about the slow merchant will decentralize the brunt of dings.


----------



## uberdude76 (May 26, 2018)

1.5xorbust said:


> Look what happens when you quit giving away water and candy.


I had the same experience. When I took the water out of the equation my rating sky rocketed.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Ratings are pointless.. I only do about 15-20 Lyft rides a week, usually yell at half of those pax for being so f**king stupid and my ratings never dropped below 4.95.
Last week I told this random punka$$ kid 'not only I'll kick him outta my car, I'll go down to the bus station during lunch break and slap the d*ck outta his mouth before finishes it'.. Here's my current rating, go figure...


----------



## Rushmanyyz (Dec 1, 2017)

Tokichop said:


> Ratings are pointless.. I only do about 15-20 Lyft rides a week, usually yell at half of those pax for being so f**king stupid and my ratings never dropped below 4.95.
> Last week I told this random punka$$ kid 'not only I'll kick him outta my car, I'll go down to the bus station during lunch break and slap the d*ck outta his mouth before finishes it'.. Here's my current rating, go figure...
> 
> View attachment 268432


Anger management...

Why are you bragging on a useless Uber forum? It's just weird.


----------



## Tokichop (Apr 9, 2018)

Rushmanyyz said:


> Anger management...
> 
> Why are you bragging on a useless Uber forum? It's just weird.


Without knowing the situations and reasons, you jump right into the assumption of anger management? Also explain "bragging" while the this particular forum was named "ratings" so that drivers share/post their experiences/tips/concerns.. 
You must see the irony on the fact that you took time to criticize a reply on post in a, and to quote yourself, "useless" forum...


----------



## dens (Apr 25, 2018)

Easy achievable with Lyft since it's based on your last 100 or 200 rated rides. Try the same with Uber..


----------

